# I won 3 chicks....HELP!!!



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just won 3 week old chicks. My birds were all brought straight to the coop in the Spring at 6 weeks and older. What the heck do I do with babies and how/when do I integrate them with my others?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Get them in a brooder and get them a heat source, chick feed, and water. 
Just curious but why in the world did you enter a contest for chicks if you weren't prepared?


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

Put them in a cardboard box!! Then a light. Food, water, grass underneath them or paper towels! Make sure the light is the right temperature


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Get them in a brooder and get them a heat source, chick feed, and water.
> Just curious but why in the world did you enter a contest for chicks if you weren't prepared?


You never really expect to win, do ya? If it's something that eats and poops, I'll win. If it's something that can keep me living somewhere tropical with a Rum buzz the rest of my life, naw, I won't win that. But I still try!!!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> You never really expect to win, do ya? If it's something that eats and poops, I'll win. If it's something that can keep me living somewhere tropical with a Rum buzz the rest of my life, naw, I won't win that. But I still try!!!


Pretty much....I NEVER win anything until today. Lol We hatched quail a few years ago for a 4H project for my son. My brother has the homemade brooder we used for them (Rubbermaid box with a lightbulb socket). He has a bigger grow out box that he used for his and our quail when we merged the chicks. I'm guessing I can use all that.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What kind of chicks did you win?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> You never really expect to win, do ya? If it's something that eats and poops, I'll win. If it's something that can keep me living somewhere tropical with a Rum buzz the rest of my life, naw, I won't win that. But I still try!!!


We have got to meet!!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

7chicks said:


> What kind of chicks did you win?


A silver laced wyandotte, a gold laced wyandotte, and a barred rock. Which is great because they're all kinds I've been drooling over. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice selection! What you do to win these? Sounds fun! Sorry, just curious minded... Lol


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Nice selection! What you do to win these? Sounds fun! Sorry, just curious minded... Lol


A local poultry person did a Facebook contest for Easter chicks. Who knew I'd get picked?! Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh fun, congrats! This past Xmas. Petco's Facebook page had a "what is your pets wish list?" So I was bored and replied that mines wanted treats. I get a reply to my post saying Petco would like to send me a little something. A week later I got a $50 gift card to Petco in the mail. Cool!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Oh fun, congrats! This past Xmas. Petco's Facebook page had a "what is your pets wish list?" So I was bored and replied that mines wanted treats. I get a reply to my post saying Petco would like to send me a little something. A week later I got a $50 gift card to Petco in the mail. Cool!


Dang! That's awesome!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

audra72 said:


> A silver laced wyandotte, a gold laced wyandotte, and a barred rock. Which is great because they're all kinds I've been drooling over. Lol


Nice mix!!! The wyandottes are going to be so pretty! I've never had one but they're very striking looking. I have 3 barred rocks. You're going to love the friendliness. Tillie talks my ear off whenever I'm around.  She also demanding of occasional lap time. Of course, I have to oblige. What kind of chicken mom would I be if I didn't indulge them once in awhile.


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Nice mix!!! The wyandottes are going to be so pretty! I've never had one but they're very striking looking. I have 3 barred rocks. You're going to love the friendliness. Tillie talks my ear off whenever I'm around.  She also demanding of occasional lap time. Of course, I have to oblige. What kind of chicken mom would I be if I didn't indulge them once in awhile.


I love talking to my birds. I tucked them in every night in the coop and talk to each one.


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Brought the newbies home today. All set up and cozy


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awww momma and her chicks. Lol


----------

